# Server maint tonight (early Sunday morning, 13 Feb 2011)



## TUGBrian (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like we have to have a hardware change this evening, this will impact tug2.net and tugbbs.com

shouldnt take more than 30min, and will begin around 4am eastern.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 14, 2011)

well it would appear we are still feeling the effects of moving to said new hardware.

my apololgies for the server being offline for the past hour or so!


----------

